

Show HN : AppBot - App Store reviews and features straight to your inbox - filterstu
http://appbot.co

======
pedalpete
Did you see this post from yesterday? Is it just a coincidence that you have
the same product, but opposing design abilities?

You've got a lot of text, but shere's the call too action. There's no emotion
on this page. No sense of urgency or desire.

My 2cents, it needs some energy. Go copy basecamp or something similar

~~~
filterstu
Yep did see that, agree it's a pretty big coincidence they launched a few days
after mine [http://discovr.info/2012/07/how-we-track-our-app-reviews-
and...](http://discovr.info/2012/07/how-we-track-our-app-reviews-and-why-you-
should-too/)

